# Help



## Bittu (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,
       This is Bittu. Please tell me where "Chokhamela" a Marathi sant is mentioned in SGGS....
       Please help me..its urgent!! 

Thank You


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 22, 2011)

Bittu said:


> Hello,
> This is Bittu. Please tell me where "Chokhamela" a Marathi sant is mentioned in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji....
> Please help me..its urgent!!
> 
> Thank You


Bittu ji as you spelled it, it does not appear to be mentioned anywhere.  However you can try variations of this at the following and see,

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?S=y

It does not hurt to give a little context as to what the need is unless it means exposing personal information that may not be wise to divulge in a public forum like SPN if you are not comfortable.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 22, 2011)

Out of time but found this other information:



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahar
> 
> Chokhamela, the Untouchable Mahar, along with his wife, her brother, and their son are all historic figures in the Warkari cult. The sixteenth-century Brahman poet, Eknath, wrote more than forty poems as if he were a Mahar, underlining their importance to the everyday world of that time.There is mention of Chokhamela even in the Guru Granth Sahib of the Sikhs.


This needs to be verified, as Ambarsaria ji has said, it is not easily found in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji which is strange.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 24, 2011)

I also spent a lot of time trying to locate the reference in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji....unsuccessfully. There is not doubt that Chokamela, the historical person, was an influence in the Bhakti movement of Northern India. However so were many other "sants" who do not achieve mention in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

To add: Chokamela was a disciple of Bhagat Naamdev. I decided to narrow my search to the bani of Naamdev, and could not find mention of Chokamela there.


----------

